# Akira my coatimundi is here (Pics and questions)



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

She is adorable and extremely friendly. She is free-roaming the house  (her wee and poo doesnt smell and is easy to clean up)

She has befriended the white German Sheppard living here, its her new best friend and loves to play with him. (He is very gentle with her and well behaved)

One issue, is her lack of eating.
She doesnt eat much! She has a little bit of apple, but seems to fill herself up on cat biscuits and refuses dog biscuits entirely. Tried mango and papaya with her to get some fruit in her. Turned her nose up. Tried broccoli and carrots. Turned her nose up. Tried mush, fruit entirely, cut into pieces etc. She isnt really having much of it. Iv taken advice from the woman who sold her to me, but i was just asking for a wider opinion or tactic to get her to eat properly.

She has also stolen all my teddies that my partner has given me, and hidden them. 
She sleeps in the bed with us, she knows when the lights are off, its not time to play and curls up inbetween us 

She is good as gold and wouldnt ever consider life without her now. Shes been here just less than a week, she is starting to come to us with clicks followed by her name. Which i am suprised at! 




























(Not my front room, however the dust is terrible lol)




:flrt:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

:flrt::flrt::flrt:

You are not doing anything to put me off here.....fortunately I don't have the funds for a coati at the moment!

Have you tried posting on EKF? There are a couple of coati owners on there who might be able to help with the food issue.


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

I couldnt ask for a better animal, she fits in with my lifestyle and is quite affectionate (although she prefers my boyfriend)
Although she HATES her harness and refuses to be held to put it on 

Shes running about downstairs right now with Jester (the German Sheppard)

She's just eaten half an apple, and drank quite alot of water. But i want her to have a varied diet. Hopefully when shes settled down fully, she'l eat normally.

But i absoloutly love her! <3

x:flrt:


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

She is lovely !!! I know how excited you have been about her and the pic with her and the dog :flrt:


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

She LOVES Jester <3
She is forever foraging and grooming his long fur and she plays like a dog. Its really quite weird.  

She puts her bum and tail in the air to start play, then Jester goes to play, she rolls over to show submission 

xxx


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

She is so cute


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

She is the cutest, most loving, adorable thing i have EVER met.
:flrt:


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

I want it! Gimme! :lol:

She is just the cutest thing ever! Excuse my ignorance, but i've never seen one of these before, is she some sort of raccoon-ey sort of thing? With an anteater snout! 

Absolutely gorgeous!! She sounds like the perfect pet too!


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

She is from the procyindae (probaly spelt wrong) family.
Consisting of kinkajou's, raccoons and coatimundi's.

She is a foraging animal who never tires,
Always wants to be in everything, but once in, wants out. 
She unplugs everything,
Can never be toilet trained properly,
And will knock everything off, thats on display.


x


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

oh my goodness she is gorgeous! I can't wait to get mine (that won't be for a few years :lol2 congrats


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

Manic!?! She is a pain in the rear!!! LOL... Your doing a grand job with her Bethie, chill... Try blending down her fruit and mixing her biscuit in with it...Might help. She should eat pear, banana and grapes supprised she isn't. But then like i said SHE IS a pain int he rear butt! lol.


----------

